# Help!! Ford 7.8 priming question



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Need help quick guys! Attached is a pic of a transfer pump like the one on the ford 7.8 I am dealing with. Is the white plastic part a primer pump? If so, how does it work? I am afraid the primer pump was part of the original fuel filter mount, which some prior dolt changed to a Lucas CAV style. Can't even prefill the Lucas style filter, so I need to figure out how to fill the new filter.


----------

